# ISO Vanilla sauce recipe



## velochic (Feb 8, 2005)

Okay - yes we can get all sorts of vanilla sauces from the grocery store here in Germany, but I really want to try to make my own.   My daughter has food allergies and I really want to know what I am putting into this sauce. Basically, it is a custard-type sauce that is usually a condiment for apfelstrudle here.  Does anybody, PLEASE, have a homemade recipe for this?  Everybody here just buys it at the market and doesn't bother with a homemade version.

P.S.  Please don't give quantities as "one tub of this cream" or one bottle of "such and such brand"... I need raw ingredients with actual measurements... metric or imperial, it doesn't matter.


----------



## jkath (Feb 8, 2005)

Creme Anglaise

2 cups milk
1 vanilla beans -- split
4 egg yolks
1/4 cup sugar
1 pinch salt
In a saucepan, combine the milk and vanilla bean and bring just to a boil. Remove from the heat, cover and allow to sit 10 minutes. 

Meanwhile, in a medium bowl, whisk together the yolks, sugar and salt until thick and light-colored. Discard the vanilla bean and very slowly whisk the hot milk into the yolk mixture. 

Return the mixture to the saucepan, set over medium heat and cook, stirring constantly, until the custard thickens just enough to coat the back of the spoon, about 10 minutes (Do not overcook or the custard will curdle). 

Immediately remove from the heat and strain through a fine-mesh sieve into a clean bowl. Serve warm or chilled (If necessary, rewarm the sauce


----------



## jpinmaryland (Feb 8, 2005)

sounds really yummy what else would you put this on?


----------



## velochic (Feb 9, 2005)

Thank you, Copper!!  That sounds right!   

JP - we put vanilla sauce on a variety desserts.   Cakes,  various pastries, and I even like it on some of the ice creams.  True Germans may put it on other things as well.


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 9, 2005)

This is the traditional British vanilla custard - a slightly different version of what the French call Creme Anglaise!  This is from Delia Smith's cookbook 'How to Cook book 1'  We serve it with pies, puddings, thicken it slightly and make it part of a traditional English trifle, serve it with stewed fruit. serve it hot and serve it cold - delicious in any form, really!

 Traditional English Custard 

This is the ultimate custard, perhaps the traditional British sauce. I offer it here as it has been made down the centuries – with thick double cream, but you can, if you wish, modify this extravagance by using single cream or creamy whole milk. These last two might be better if the custard is for pouring, but for a trifle for a special occasion I recommend going the whole hog! It's now fashionable to split a vanilla pod and incorporate the seeds into the sauce – this reduces the time it needs to infuse in the hot cream. But I can also recommend pure vanilla extract, which is a wonderful storecupboard stand-by. 

Serves 6-8 

1 vanilla pod 

1 pint (570 ml) double cream 

6 large egg yolks 

1 level dessertspoon cornflour 

2 oz (50 g) golden caster sugar 


Begin by splitting the vanilla pod lengthways and using the end of a teaspoon to scoop out the seeds. Then place the pod and the seeds in a small saucepan, along with the cream. Now place the pan over a gentle heat and heat it to just below simmering point. While the cream is heating, whisk the egg yolks, cornflour and sugar together in a medium bowl using a balloon whisk. Next remove the vanilla pod from the hot cream. Then, whisking the egg mixture all the time with one hand, gradually pour the hot cream into the bowl. When it's all in, immediately return the whole lot back to the saucepan using a rubber spatula. Now back it goes on to the same gentle heat as you continue whisking until the custard is thick and smooth, which will happen as soon as it reaches simmering point. If you do overheat it and it looks grainy, don't worry, just transfer it to a jug or bowl and continue to whisk until it becomes smooth again. Pour the custard into a jug or bowl, cover the surface with clingfilm and leave to cool. To serve it warm later, remove the clingfilm and sit the bowl over a pan of barely simmering water.


----------



## jasonr (Feb 9, 2005)

Sounds like pastry cream to me. You can also put some calvados in it for extra flavor, or for a lighter texture, you can fold about 1/4 cup (per cup) whipped cream in. I use pastry cream to fill eclairs, cakes, etc... It's awesome. But why would you call it a "sauce"? Shouldn't sauces be liquid?


----------



## wasabi woman (Feb 9, 2005)

this isn't quite what you are asking for, but it is a quick easy sauce from Ina Garten that maybe your daughter would like!

Honey Vanilla Mascarpone 

1 cup mascarpone 
2 tablespoon honey 
1/2 teaspoon pure vanilla extract 
Seeds scraped from 1 vanilla bean 
2 tablespoons heavy cream

In a bowl, combine the mascarpone, 
honey, vanilla and vanilla seeds. 
Add the heavy cream and stir until combined. 
Pour the mascarpone mixture over fruit, or streudel and serve.

Good Luck!


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 9, 2005)

jasonr said:
			
		

> Sounds like pastry cream to me. You can also put some calvados in it for extra flavor, or for a lighter texture, you can fold about 1/4 cup (per cup) whipped cream in. I use pastry cream to fill eclairs, cakes, etc... It's awesome. But why would you call it a "sauce"? Shouldn't sauces be liquid?



You're right, it does sound like pastry cream.  Basically, both recipes are the same, with the exception being in how much egg is used.  The more egg used, the tighter the custard.  Creme Anglaise is a very thin custard, so thin it's actually liquid, but thicker than the cream or milk it's made from.  Pastry Cream is much thicker, closer to a pudding.


----------

